# Wie Bilder in der Gallery löschen?



## Lemura (6. März 2015)

Die neue Gallery ist sehr gut gelungen.

Nur gibt es zwei Probleme.

 

Das erste ist: Wie lösche ich Bilder?

Das zweite: Es befinden sich fremde Bilder von anderen User in meiner Gallery!!!

 

Viele Grüsse

Lemura (Bascho)^^


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2015)

Morgen Bascho,

 

löschen kannst du die Bilder, wenn du sie in deiner Galerie-Übersicht markierst, dazu hat jedes Vorschaubild eine kleine Checkbox. Beim Markieren taucht unten rechts dann das Verarbeitungsmenü auf (In dem noch Übersetzungen fehlen -.-)

 

Bspw.: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/gallery/album/105830-mein-garten/

 

 

Was die falschen BIlder angeht, kannst du mir davon bitte 1-2 Beispiele verlinken?


----------



## Lemura (6. März 2015)

In dieser Gallery sind die beiden Bilder von WOW nicht von mir http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/gallery/album/105829-astronomie/

 

Bei den Vorschaubilder sind keine Checkbox zu finden. 

Benutze den Browser Google Chrome Version  40.0.2214.115 m

 

mfg

Lemura (Bascho)


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. März 2015)

Die Checkboxen sind *in* den Bildern oben links.

 

Zumindest sehe ich diese hier mit dem FF 35.0.1 und IE11, aber auch nur, wenn man angemeldet ist.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2015)

Ich habe mal ein Bild als Darstellungsbeispiel angehängt 

[attachment=13807:CheckBoxToDelete.jpg]

 

 

Die beiden verirrten Schafe habe ich entfernt. Das passierte durch eine "Inkonsistenz" der Gallery-IDs im Forum und mybuffed. Sollte aber nicht mehr passieren.

Danke für die Hinweise.


----------

